# como identificar condensadores



## elmen (Jul 25, 2007)

como se puede reconocer los diferentes condensadores  en los planos es decir los cerámicos  y los tubulares  solo se identificar los electrolíticos y variables,


----------



## JOSELUIS_LUDUENA (Jul 25, 2007)

En circuitos de tv y en general los simbolos son iguales, a diferencia de que los electrolíticos tienen marcados su polaridad. En cambio los de cerámicos como los de poliester por ejemplo no lo tienen. El valor a veces los marcan en un cuadro por separado. Pasame algún ejemplo y yo te indico si puedo. José L.


----------



## tesorex (Ago 16, 2007)

Muy facil Los electroliticos tienen su polaridad marcada con el sigo (+), mientras que los ceramicos no.. da igual del lado que esten puestos.
Saludos.


----------

